# Minifarmer's 2019 Lawn Journal



## minifarmer (May 21, 2019)

Hi Everyone long time onlooker but I finally decided to take the plunge and become more active. I'm a first time homeowner and purchased my home earlier this year and inherited a bit of a mess (even though it's new construction). I have a lot of bermuda in my st augustine which I might encourage to grow later this year into next (as my home is surrounded it by it).

This is what the backyard looked like before I did anything to it. It's Approx 2000 sq ft


Around March of this year I manually aerated and never will do it again lol. I'll try the liquid ones in the fall. 


This is what it looks like now after applying Scotts 32-0-10 and 72# of milo from mid March through mid May


Applied some Peat moss today in problem areas that I think have some fungus growing in


Some additional shots after I watered in some Peat moss




This is my front yard which will be my project for 2019. I want to make it as thick and shiny as the backyard.


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

minifarmer said:


> This is what it looks like now after applying Scotts 32-0-10 and 72# of milo from mid March through mid May


Wow. Huge improvement. That looks fantastic!


----------



## Brackin4au (Jun 13, 2018)

@minifarmer i would look into renting a ride on aerator. I did that this year and didn't even break a sweat. Cost $120 or so, split it 3 ways with a couple buddies. Only tough part was cleaning up the cores... of you do that. I cut at 0.7" so didn't have a choice. That part took forever, but the actually aeration was a breeze.


----------



## minifarmer (May 21, 2019)

Wanted to give an update on my front lawn. It's really coming alive now that we are in the heat of the summer and I started to water it more. The peat moss helped a little and I recently used a liquid fert called Hasta Grow that had some micros. It was $10 for a gallon so happy with the cost relative to the other products out there.


The backyard is also looking a bit better, especially when I cut in the morning and it's not so hot outside. I don't know about anyone else but yard work for me is very therapeutic. 


The only issue I'm having now is with these weird weeds that look like dalis grass


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

minifarmer said:


> I don't know about anyone else but yard work for me is very therapeutic.


#enjoythemow


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

Wow nice improvements!

Did they put wheat straw down during the construction? Looks like wheat maybe?


----------



## minifarmer (May 21, 2019)

JTCJC said:


> Wow nice improvements!
> 
> Did they put wheat straw down during the construction? Looks like wheat maybe?


Not that I'm aware of. I looked up a similar weed on TAMU weed website and I think this it. Not sure what to do besdies manually remove them when I see them. 
https://aggieturf.tamu.edu/turfgrass-weeds/jungle-rice/


----------



## JTCJC (May 31, 2019)

I would think Tenacity would work if it is in the Barnyardgrass family. I don't have any personal experience with it but I read a lot of people are using it on TLF.

https://www.domyown.com/tenacity-herbicide-p-1877.html


----------



## minifarmer (May 21, 2019)

It's classified as a type of Poa I believe. I put out the pre emergent Scott's sells but I guess this didn't fall under it.


----------

